# Dehydrated Oranges



## Topmom (Feb 16, 2012)

Dehydrated a bunch of oranges that were very dry when I took them out of the dehydrator (crisp). After they cooled, I put them in zip lock bags until I had time to put them in jars (2 to 3 days). They now have seem to get some of their moisture back and have a slight moldy smell....what did I do wrong. I left them out in an open bowl to make sure they were dry before putting them in the bag and they were at room temp.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Topmom said:


> Dehydrated a bunch of oranges that were very dry when I took them out of the dehydrator (crisp). After they cooled, I put them in zip lock bags until I had time to put them in jars (2 to 3 days). They now have seem to get some of their moisture back and have a slight moldy smell....what did I do wrong. I left them out in an open bowl to make sure they were dry before putting them in the bag and they were at room temp.


You have done nothing wrong, oranges like many other fruits have plenty of moisture .heat them in the microwave and vacuum pack them when cool.


----------



## Topmom (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks, will do. I really like eating the dehydrated oranges.


----------



## -prepper- (Feb 3, 2013)

I really would like to dehydrate some oranges I've got but I don't have a dehydrator , any ideas ?


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

-prepper- said:


> I really would like to dehydrate some oranges I've got but I don't have a dehydrator , any ideas ?


Before I had my dehydrator, I would do in oven on lowest temp until dry with door cracked open a bit for air flow.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

-prepper- said:


> I really would like to dehydrate some oranges I've got but I don't have a dehydrator , any ideas ?


homemade dehydrator

How to Build a Food Dehydrator
http://www.motherearthnews.com/diy/build-a-food-dehydrator-zmaz93fmztak.aspx

Build this sturdy large-capacity food dehydrator
By Charles Sanders
http://www.backwoodshome.com/articles/sanders63.html

Homemade dehydrator 
http://www.pennilessparenting.com/2010/01/homemade-dehydrator.html

Make a Food Dehydrator with Household Items
http://www.thereadystore.com/diy/8215/make-a-food-dehydrator-with-household-items/

Homemade food dehydrators
http://www.survivalistboards.com/showthread.php?t=105276


----------

